

Writing a Language in Truffle, Part 1: A Simple, Slow Interpreter - StylifyYourBlog
http://cesquivias.github.io/blog/2014/10/13/writing-a-language-in-truffle-part-1-a-simple-slow-interpreter/

======
agumonkey
This is a 4 part (as of Jan 15 2015) series
[http://cesquivias.github.io/tags/truffle.html](http://cesquivias.github.io/tags/truffle.html)

Greatly appreciated topic.

------
dkarapetyan
This is awesome. If someone does this for PyPy that would be equally awesome.

~~~
pekk
You mean like this tutorial on writing an interpreter using PyPy? [2011]
[http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2011/04/tutorial-writing-
interp...](http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2011/04/tutorial-writing-interpreter-
with-pypy.html)

~~~
dkarapetyan
Yes, but a bit more in depth like the tutorial on Truffle.

